# Texas Unicorns hatched



## vyadha (Jul 6, 2019)

Peeked in the incubator and saw that one of the ooths hatched!

According to the caresheet, this species can be housed together for awhile. Any experience with that? Putting them in a group enclosure now but will change if necessary. Pics soon.


----------



## Jaywo (Jul 6, 2019)

Mine were ok together until L4 then is was all out buffet.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 7, 2019)

Congratulations on the hatch! If you get too many, I’d take a few...

I’d say keep them communally and well fed for the first few instars then separate.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 7, 2019)

Fantastic. Congratulations! 

Im enjoying my unis. Looooong legs.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 7, 2019)

Gratz on the hatch  

Enjoy your little mantis babies


----------



## vyadha (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks! I have another ooth in waiting so Ill have a ton soon!

they started eating this morn. Keeping the enclosure stocked on ff

@MantisGirl13 once they hit L3/L4 I’ll get some to you.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 8, 2019)

vyadha said:


> Thanks! I have another ooth in waiting so Ill have a ton soon!
> 
> they started eating this morn. Keeping the enclosure stocked on ff
> 
> @MantisGirl13 once they hit L3/L4 I’ll get some to you.


Awesome!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## vyadha (Jul 16, 2019)

Any idea when these should start molting? I’m guessing any day now. They are eating and no die offs!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 16, 2019)

Should be soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 16, 2019)

I love that they're all thriving. My orchids are too, with no die offs. But, if they all molt remains to be seen, hey?


----------



## vyadha (Jul 16, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Should be soon!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Do you know how many you’d like? And what instar? I’m waiting til L3 most likely but with your experience it’s up to you


----------



## mantisfan101 (Aug 11, 2019)

Sort of unrelated but how did you breed the adults? What type of setup did you use and how many adults did you have?


----------

